# The Million Dollar Duck



## killerv (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome documentary about the duck stamp we all buy each year. You won't regret watching it and might even learn something. Just came out, I rented it off Amazon Video but I believe Animal Planet will start airing it in the next month or so.

http://www.themilliondollarduckfilm.com/


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome post. i have never seen or looked into how those are chosen! thanks for the link. Im going to start painting ducks. after I  them. Or try too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 18, 2016)

Learned something today. Thanks


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Will have to watch it when it comes out, thanks


----------



## dom (Aug 18, 2016)

added to amazon watch list.


----------



## dom (Aug 22, 2016)

wife and i watched this. pretty interesting documentary. wife even enjoyed it. must watch for duckers


----------



## killerv (Sep 14, 2016)

Comes on tonight at 9 on animal planet

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-million-dollar-duck/


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm watching it now! It's great! And really paints hunters in a great light as conservationists. I hate for all the folks who don't get picked. They all look so good!


----------



## chet1725 (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome post, thank you for bring attention to this!


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 18, 2017)

Just got back from the competition. Wife and I had a great time. We actually sat behind the 3 Hautman brothers. I recognized them from the Documentary.

Had this years and last years licenses with me and asked the 2 previous Hautman winners if they would sign my license. Talked with both for a while.


----------



## killerv (Sep 19, 2017)

That's awesome, I was there in spirit. You make it over to the decoy contest? My ringneck drake decoy won 2nd Best of Show in its division up there. I'd post a pic of it but I'm not allowed to in this section.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 19, 2017)

you can't post a pic of a decoy that you carved??


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 19, 2017)

killerv said:


> That's awesome, I was there in spirit. You make it over to the decoy contest? My ringneck drake decoy won 2nd Best of Show in its division up there. I'd post a pic of it but I'm not allowed to in this section.



I did not. Got wrapped up and had to high tail it back to Chicago. 3.5 hour drive.


----------



## killerv (Sep 20, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> you can't post a pic of a decoy that you carved??




rules is rules, hobby section only


----------

